# Marine Aquariums > Invertebrates & Critters > Hermit crabs >  Hermit crabs?

## hermitdude

Do u guys take care of hermit crabs on this fourm?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

> Do u guys take care of hermit crabs on this fourm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Welcome to Fish-keeping.com hermitdude

How do you mean by take care of hermit crabs ?   or do you mean can we add them into the forum ? which we can do for you  :Smile:

----------


## hermitdude

> Welcome to Fish-keeping.com hermitdude
> 
> How do you mean by take care of hermit crabs ?   or do you mean can we add them into the forum ? which we can do for you


Can u add them I think hermit crabs would be a good addition if u made them a secondary pet on this forum  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

There you go hermitdude all done  :Wink:

----------


## lost

Welcome to fish keeping hermitdude if it lives in water we can add them  :lol:

----------


## hermitdude

> Welcome to fish keeping hermitdude if it lives in water we can add them


Ok

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk

----------


## hermitdude

> There you go hermitdude all done


Thx can I be admin on the crab fourm it's ok if I'm not 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk

----------

